# How to make a # of PDFs into one file



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------



## thirdeyevision (Jun 25, 2002)

Hey RtC,

With the document open in Acrobat just go under *Document*, then *Insert pages...*

I may be wrong but I don't recall it being possible within just the Reader.


----------



## jb22 (Jan 9, 2003)

In Adobe Acrobat (not reader) just go nder Edit I believe and go to add pages, then just tell it if you want to add the new page(s) before or after a certain page.

There might be a free app to do this but I don't know of any, just Adobe Acrobat.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

http://adobedoc.kanisasolution.com/Acrobat4/Help.htm


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------



## •MACMAN• (Dec 9, 2002)

RtC,

In Acrobat (not Reader), open all the documents you want to consolidate and make sure to open the Thumbnails pane. You can then simply drag a Thumbnail from one pdf document to the other document's thumbnail pane into the desired page position. Or you can rearrange the page order after you pulled the the pages into one document. This trick works well when you want to combine only certain pages from 2 or more pdf files with multiple pages. Example, page 2 from one pdf and page 6 from another. Then save. Simple as that.

Macman.


----------

